# student - leaving spain and returning question



## rainyday1987 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey you guys,

I am a student studying in Barcelona til Oct. I will be returning back to the states during Easter in April for 2 weeks. I have obtained my NIE. But, I read somewhere that I have to fill out all this extra paperwork and pay some more fee's in order to be able to return back into Spain after Easter. Has anyone dealt with this before? My mom just found it on a website and informed me that I have to get it done really soon otherwise I won't be able to return back to Spain.

Thank You guys


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Which website was that?




rainyday1987 said:


> My mom just found it on a website


----------



## rainyday1987 (Feb 14, 2011)

Brangus said:


> Which website was that?



Return permit - UAB Barcelona 

that website. I don't really understand what they mean because it is in spanish and my spanish isn't that good yet. Could you help me out?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rainyday1987 said:


> Return permit - UAB Barcelona
> 
> that website. I don't really understand what they mean because it is in spanish and my spanish isn't that good yet. Could you help me out?


what is in Spanish??:confused2:


everything I clicked on was in English.......


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> what is in Spanish??:confused2:
> 
> 
> everything I clicked on was in English.......


If you click on these links in the form ; Return permit - Information sheet #40
Return permit - Exceptional situations...................They are in spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> If you click on these links in the form ; Return permit - Information sheet #40
> Return permit - Exceptional situations...................They are in spanish.


lol!!

I obviously didn't click enough............


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to say this bit


> Información actualizada el
> 8 de noviembre de 2011


has me somewhat confused..........


_
information updated 8th November 2011_


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I have to say this bit
> has me somewhat confused..........
> _information updated 8th November 2011_


Yeah, the _noviembre de 2011_ thing is odd. They must have meant "2010."

Rainyday, if you click "EX 8 Form" on the website you posted, the first paragraph states:
"La autorización de regreso puede solicitarse si la tarjeta de residencia o de estancia por estudios *se encuentra caducada*..."

I take this to mean that if your residence permit or _tarjeta de estancia por estudios_ is still valid, then you don't have to apply for a return permit ("Autorización de regreso").

If your card has expired or will expire while you're out of the country, however, then you will need the return permit. At least, that's how I understand it! Please take into account that I am not a student, nor am I fluent in Spanish.


----------



## rainyday1987 (Feb 14, 2011)

Brangus said:


> Yeah, the _noviembre de 2011_ thing is odd. They must have meant "2010."
> 
> Rainyday, if you click "EX 8 Form" on the website you posted, the first paragraph states:
> "La autorización de regreso puede solicitarse si la tarjeta de residencia o de estancia por estudios *se encuentra caducada*..."
> ...



Well that is relieving if that is what it means! Thanks a lot. Yes i have a student NIE which I actually just picked up today and it expires in October. So I think that means that that page doesn't refer to me? Yeah it is pretty confusing with the tax's and stuff. 
Still, if anyone has any more info that would be great. I have to find someone to ask about this..
(That website is through my school, and if you click on the links that is the part that is in spanish.. )


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rainyday1987 said:


> Well that is relieving if that is what it means! Thanks a lot. Yes i have a student NIE which I actually just picked up today and it expires in October. So I think that means that that page doesn't refer to me? Yeah it is pretty confusing with the tax's and stuff.
> Still, if anyone has any more info that would be great. I have to find someone to ask about this..
> (That website is through my school, and if you click on the links that is the part that is in spanish.. )


I would also take it to mean that

surely you can ask someone at your school??

don't they have a department to help you with this sort of thing?


----------

